

Show HN: We Skinned our Company Site for Halloween - jqueryin
http://skookum.com

======
jqueryin
There's some rough edges since we weren't given enough time to fully flesh out
the entirety of site skinning, but we pulled off changing the entire color
scheme, logo, and some icons and in a timely fashion. It's nice being a part
of a company that gets our humor and gives us the freedom to pull stunts like
this... Happy Halloween!

